# Slingshot Of The Month - May 2012 - The Winners



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Congratulations to the winners of this month's Slingshot of the Month

In *1st* place we have *Danny0663* with his *Aluminium & Micarta Slimline*










We have a tie for *2nd* between *Chepo* with his *'La Mazakota*' and *Gardengrove's* '*Tribute to Flippinout*'












In* 3rd* place we see *Chepo* once again on the podium for his work titled '*Manotas*'


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats all the Winners!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Epic month!
wow ... what a month.

Congrats to all nominations, *Chepo *and* Gardengrove*, Cheers!









Thanks guys!


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

Congratulations, Danny!!! you make me want to try harder lol

Also to Chepo, Gardengrove, and Chepo once again









And all those nominated.

(finally, Mckee is gonna win the next ssotm without a doubt







)


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Congrats to the winners








Those are all exceptional slingshots for sure.
The talent on this forum is second to none!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Congrats to the winners!!! Great slingshots and prizes deserved.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Danny, Chepo, and GardenGrove:


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Great work guys, congrats!


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

you guys really are masters of your craft!!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Well done guys... every frame was a beautie!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

well done everyone


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Congrats,all are beautiful work!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Congratulations guys!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

I'm jumping with joy! lol!









Thanks to the voters, and congratulations to my fellow podium, Danny and Gardengrove









In addition, the other opponents, a month very full of beauties, and I agree with Strikewzen, McKee is very close to the podium.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm now waiting for Chepo to take out 1st, 2nd and 3rd in the same month


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> I'm now waiting for Chepo to take out 1st, 2nd and 3rd in the same month


That's impossible, my friend, as good opponents is a Utopia.

To achieve the coveted first place would be happy lol!

Ya mero... ya mero!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Congratulations to all the winners, that's some fine looking work this month!


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank's to all who have voted and congrats to Danny and Chepo! I have to confess I didn't even know I was nominated







. Had a lot of work to do the last weeks. But nevertheless it's a great honor for me to make the 2nd place with my first slingshot build. I guess I should get half of the honor and Flippinout the other half because the build was based on one of his designs.

Simon


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Excellent job to all! The talent level has reached new highs of late. I see no end in sight and that is great for our community!!!! Salute!!! Flatband


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Felicidades Maestros , son piezas de museo.

Un fuerte abrazo a todos .... tio alf


----------



## richblades (May 2, 2012)

all works of art to me, good stuff.


----------

